# I saw a seat in VA



## poison2003 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey does anyone know how thats possible? i saw one in VA with virginia license plate and all that good stuff. it was a pretty new seat too from what it looked like.
At first i thought it was a modded out car but then i pulled up to it and talked to the person and she said it was a seat
anyway how is it possible to have one in the USA?


----------



## MaWeiTao (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: I saw a seat in VA (poison2003)*

Import it. But it wont be cheap at all and you'll likely have to do a few modifications, headlights being one of them, to make the car street legal.


----------



## mikeeb777 (Nov 2, 2006)

I saw one in vancouver, bc.


----------



## jasica.walters21 (Nov 19, 2009)

You need to check with other car dealer or the other shop they will give u the right picture.


----------



## El Don David (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (jasica.walters21)*

I saw a brand new on in Chicago. I live very close to Indiana and saw it twice. I wanted to pull up to the guty and ask him about it but that type of thing is not really tolerated in Chicago.


----------



## turblow666 (Sep 22, 2008)

the new suzuki symbol on the from of the little 4 door sedan looks kinda like a seat one


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: I saw a seat in VA (MaWeiTao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaWeiTao* »_Import it. But it wont be cheap at all and you'll likely have to do a few modifications, headlights being one of them, to make the car street legal.


----------



## jpcallmotor (Sep 17, 2008)

The SEAT's you guys are seeing in the states are most likely from Mexico.
I have seen a few Mexican market Renault's and Peugeot's around. Recently I saw a VW Pointer as well as an Opel Corsa not too long ago, they both had Mexican reg. plates.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (jpcallmotor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jpcallmotor* »_Recently I saw a VW Pointer as well as an Opel Corsa not too long ago, they both had Mexican reg. plates.

OMG. I have an Opel Corsa.
They ONLY cost like 3500 bucks in Mexico.


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *poison2003* »_Hey does anyone know how thats possible? i saw one in VA with virginia license plate and all that good stuff. it was a pretty new seat too from what it looked like.
At first i thought it was a modded out car but then i pulled up to it and talked to the person and she said it was a seat
anyway how is it possible to have one in the USA?


Was it red? I saw a girl driving one in Roanoke. Had VA tags on it.


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*FV-QR*

VW corporate located in northern va has all sorts of oddities running around.


----------



## MATEJJ (May 8, 2010)

ok


----------



## ardo123 (Apr 20, 2010)

i see em every so often at/around my school here. i always wonder what's up with that..


----------



## European Boobjob (Jun 6, 2010)

yes


----------



## Bunyip Lupin (Oct 30, 2006)

sheila2011 said:


> WASHINGTON -- Democratic former Virginia Gov. Mark Warner breezed to victory in his bid for the Senate on Tuesday, snagging a southern seat long held by Republicans and fueling expectations that Democrats would solidify their now-thin leadership grip over the chamber.
> 
> Warner beat another former governor, Republican Jim Gilmore, in the race to replace retiring five-term Sen. John W. Warner. The two Warners are not related.


oh, of course! that explains everything! Thanks, robot!


----------



## MeineFolks'wagen (May 8, 2002)

I *think* I may have seen one today in the Waldorf, MD area. It was a little white two door and had a sticker on the side that said something like "Mighty Mini" or "Mini Magic" or something like that. I had never seen a Seat and I didn't recognize the symbol - I had to look it up on the net. It was a swirly "S" and was definitely NOT Suzuki. I had never seen a car like it before, it was pretty cool.


----------



## mikemosquito (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe the person w the imported Seat was military and brought it back? They could have been stationed in Spain and then got stationed in VA. Just a possibility.


----------



## surfo (Jan 6, 2006)

puebla said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *jpcallmotor* »_Recently I saw a VW Pointer as well as an Opel Corsa not too long ago, they both had Mexican reg. plates.
> 
> OMG. I have an Opel Corsa.
> They ONLY cost like 3500 bucks in Mexico.


 Yes they cost that but Used... new are around 12,000usd


----------



## surfo (Jan 6, 2006)

Anyone interested on my Leon BT3071r? :grinsanta: 





























Well who knows.. maybe!!


----------



## wkelly93 (Sep 10, 2004)

yes i do... shoot me a price


----------



## 35iVR6 (Jan 2, 2011)

*I saw your seat*



surfo said:


> Anyone interested on my Leon BT3071r? :grinsanta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

